# Server 2012 Foundations - undo network setup/start over



## sgupta (Dec 19, 2014)

I am new to this site and this being my first question, please bear with me if I post improperly.
1 year ago I upgraded from a server 2003 to server 2012 set up. I still have not been able to set up my server 2012 to use properly (what a waste on my part!). I am NOT an I.T. professional, but have knowledge and ability. I started to "try" to set up my new 2012 and I am sure I screwed some setting up.
1- I need to know how to start over (without formatting system). 
2- Detailed instructions on how to set up the networking with domain so I can also access it from outside my office (like I use to do with my server 2003)
3- Can I network my server 2012 to my old 2003 and XP systems? If so, how? 

My apologies if I ask too much, but any help on any level is appreciated.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What you can do is a TCP/IP reset (similar to a reinstall of TCP/IP) which removes all the TCPIP and DHCP parameters and restore to factory type settings. Follow KB article 299357:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can't undo a domain by resetting TCP/IP.

If you setup a domain, your best bet is to format and start over. But what do you think you screwed up that you think necessitates starting over?


----------

